# Imagination Rock



## R6RaVeN37 (Aug 10, 2012)

Just picked up a bunch of really neat rock that I am going to put in my 150 gal Hap/Peacock tank :drooling: . I got it from my local landscape supply yard for 20 cents a pound, so I got 162 pounds for only $35 :thumb: :dancing: It is called Imagination rock. I never heard of it before, but it has alot of really cool features. I probably got more than what I am going to use, but that way I have a lot of options. Here are some pics of the nicer big pieces that I got. I also have a bunch of medium and small pieces so I can make random piles.

Here is a pic of all the big pieces


And some close ups of the big pieces


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

its lava rock.


----------



## R6RaVeN37 (Aug 10, 2012)

Sumnthinfishy, that's what I thought at first, but they had lava rock a couple bins over from this stuff and it was completely different. The lava rock was sharper with lots of little holes on the surface, where this stuff is dull with larger holes on the surface. This stuff is also solid on the inside.


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

i think they want u to "imagine" that its not lava rock. haha. just kidding. it is cool looking rock. just be careful with sharp edges. some fish do not fair well with sharp rock.


----------



## walzon1 (Jun 17, 2013)

There are different places where they get lava rock so could be just a different collection site, there will be a ton of variences from region to region. They look like the ones I have seen imported from Hawaii and not local to california rocks. Where exactly did you get them?


----------



## NJmomie (Jan 17, 2013)

How big is your tank because those pieces look HUGE!!! Very cool though.


----------



## R6RaVeN37 (Aug 10, 2012)

walzon1 said:


> There are different places where they get lava rock so could be just a different collection site, there will be a ton of variences from region to region. They look like the ones I have seen imported from Hawaii and not local to california rocks. Where exactly did you get them?


walzon1, I got them from (hope I dont get in trouble for saying this, sorry mods if I shouldnt have) American Builders Supply here in my hometown. It could be that they are a different type of lava rock, it just didnt look like any lava rosk I have seen before.



> How big is your tank because those pieces look HUGE!!! Very cool though.


Thanks NJmomie. It is a 150 gal that measures 72L 18W 24D. They will fit, but like I said I probably wont use all of them, but at 20 cents a pound I just grabbed a bunch of the coolest looking ones with nice shapes/features. That way I have tons of options.


----------



## LinzBragg (Aug 6, 2013)

They're going to love those concave sections of the rock. Very cool!


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I just love the look of those rocks!! They are going to look fantastic in that tank. There are so many more varieties and shapes available at non-fish stores, I do all my rock shopping at the local stone yard as the prices can't be beat.


----------



## LinzBragg (Aug 6, 2013)

I have mbuna so I need caves, I also go to the garden place for slate and they even have Texas holy rock to help with my ph. They charge me .30-.50¢ a rock instead of $5 for the small pieces they have at Petco!


----------

